# Wall Art



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Finally finished up my youngest son's name for his wall above his crib. His room is robot themed so I designed this to kind of match it.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

TC2 said:


> Looks fantastic!


 Thanks TC2! I also installed an LED light strip between the big C and the black C that you can change the colors on. My son really enjoys it, and I had a lot of fun building it.


----------

